# JULY 2017 Red White & Blue Throwdown



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Red White & Blue!*

*Code word: Red White & Blue*

Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST Sunday July 23rd
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003.

Summers all about BBQ'ing. Lets see your best plate of barbeque. Pick your main(s) pick your favorite sides and pile them on a plate.













8944719300_1256f0341e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017






 













8920245388_e591873572_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017






Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003

What about the prizes!

*This month Marty and Tanya of Owens BBQ will be sponsoring both prize packages. *













owens.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017






*The prize packages will include the following:*

*- 1 T-shirt, choice of size large through 4X.
- 1 shaker of Buffalo Wing seasoning
- 2 can koozies, 6 colors to choose from.
- 3 jerky seasonings, 10 flavors to choose from. Chipotle Lime, Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic, Honey BBQ, Hickory, Maple Jalapeno, Mesquite, Original, Prime Rib, Sweet & Spicy and Teriyaki.*













SHIRT.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017


















RUB.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017


















COOZIE.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017






*Check out their website:*

*http://www.owensbbq.com/index.html*

*Official Smf Throwdown Rules*

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2017)

This should be a great one for everyone to join in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> This should be a great one for everyone to join in.


That's the idea!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 30, 2017)

Should be a lot of entries for sure! Heck... this takes away all the excuses!

Smokem up!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 30, 2017)

Yep I will be watching for this one for sure, These things are great!!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 2, 2017)

I called my 80 year old mother, who is 600 miles away, to ask her for ideas for this Throw Down...she called me back three times today with ideas haha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Needless to say, I have to enter now.  

Thanks again for setting this one up dirtsailor2003!

Ed


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> I called my 80 year old mother, who is 600 miles away, to ask her for ideas for this Throw Down...she called me back three times today with ideas haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome.    You have to do one of her ideas just for her.  She would love it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

Starting to get some entries! Let's make this the biggest Throwdown yet!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 4, 2017)

DON'T FORGET THE CODE WORD FOR THE PICTURE!

I almost did....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> DON'T FORGET THE CODE WORD FOR THE PICTURE!
> 
> I almost did....:yeahthat:





 uncle eddie


If you sent an entry for this Throwdown I did not receive it?????


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jul 6, 2017)

This will be great. Gotta get the creative juices flowing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2017)

The weekend is right around the corner. So get your creative thinking caps on and smoke up some entries!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow another great throw down Ok guys wow me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 6, 2017)

Does each plate need food that is red, white and blue in color, or is that just the title?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Does each plate need food that is red, white and blue in color, or is that just the title?


No color requirements, just the title.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No color requirements, just the title.


Thanks, Case!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 7, 2017)

@dirtsailor2003

I have not...yet.  My family has demanded a meal each weekend like the last weekend and then they would decide which one should be the entry haha

Ed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2017)

Seeing all kinds of great cook posts in the forums that would be great entries here! 

Let's see some entries! Right now there won't be a Throwdown if we don't get more.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 9, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> @dirtsailor2003
> 
> I have not...yet.  My family has demanded a meal each weekend like the last weekend and then they would decide which one should be the entry haha
> 
> Ed


I now have my second meal smoked and photographed...


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 10, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Seeing all kinds of great cook posts in the forums that would be great entries here!
> 
> Let's see some entries! Right now there won't be a Throwdown if we don't get more.


Isn't the deadline the 23rd?  That's like 2 weeks away

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 15, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Isn't the deadline the 23rd?  That's like 2 weeks away
> 
> Mike


I didn't mean anything by the post, just that I thought we had plenty of time.  I thought maybe I was confused about the deadlines.  That happens more and more with me lately.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2017)

Times winding down! Get your entries in. 

Don't forget to include the code words.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sunday is the deadline to get your entries in. Let's see some more great plates!


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2017)

SHIRT.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 30, 2017






I want one of them shirts to cover my belly LOL

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Jul 23, 2017)

I;m in ..today is deadline


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep just a few more hours to get your entries in!


----------



## dougmays (Jul 31, 2017)

dang i completely missed this one!


----------

